# How would I do this, any ideas?



## dafry (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to add a new feature to my site, a virtual town so to speak. You get a templete of different homes and you pick 1. Then you can click on it and it is like a mini page with info on you or what ever. how would I do it?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 8, 2007)

Care to draw your idea and upload it? I'm not sure of what you want.


----------



## tater (Aug 19, 2007)

flash would probably be a good way.


----------

